# Offering a spot to play or DM for San Diego gamers!



## dave_o (Nov 26, 2005)

Hola! I've been running a rad Black Company d20 game around here but I'd like give the shout out to any San Diego gamers who are lookin' to play/run in a game. We usually play Fridays and if someone wanted to DM I'd gladly alternate with them.   

I live in El Cajon, but really anywhere in San Diego is fine. We currently play at a buddy's place in Santee but we're open to other venues. My game, in specific, is heavy RP, but we're open to lots of different systems and play styles.

So drop a line here or e-mail me at dave.ohoh@gmail.com with questions or talking about bears or something.


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 29, 2005)

*bumpity bump*


----------



## dave_o (Dec 3, 2005)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 13, 2005)

Das bumpen.

Just an update. Black Company d20 _The Bleak North_ is wrappin' up and we'll be starting _A Fistful of Guilders_, a D&D3.5e game set in a fantastic 1860s America. Also Becca will be running a D&D3.5e game set in the _Slayers_ universe. 

Both of these games will start once we get back from vacation in January.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 28, 2005)

Der Bumpen.


----------

